# Moved to a Z4.....



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, the TTqS has gone. I dropped her off at Robert Stern BMW yesterday and collected my Z4 - I felt quite sad leaving her there until I put my foot down onto the M5 and listened to my new 3 litres of whooomph!!

Sapphire Black 3.0Si sport with individual champagne leather interior, nav, comfort pack, MFSW, rear park sensors, cruise, bluetooth, xenons, piano black trim....etc. 

First impressions of the Z4? I love it to bits. It had a baptism of fire after collection in monsoon rain up the M5 and M42- I decided to stop fiddling with the gadgets and concentrate on driving it seeing as visibility was nil. I then drove it back to home down some familiar A roads and started to get a feel for it, and this morning I've taken it down the M40 to Banbury and then back up to home along the A roads. Rather a lot of traffic but much of it was swiftly dispatched (oh that'll be the rev limiter then).

Initial thoughts - the engine is just superb. It sounds beautiful, it revs freely and it just wants to go. I've got a lot of learning to do with this engine as it is the first normally aspirated powerful engine I've had in reality and the torque and power delivery are different. But so far, 2nd to 3rd and onto 4th are just amazing. I have run out of road a few times.  

On twisty roads the car feels incredibly balanced and well set up. It flows through corners very easily but again, I need to build confidence in bends and twists as I learn the feel of the car. The run flat tyres appear fine until you find a rutted or pitted road (and there are a lot round here) and then it seems to tramline more than I'm used to. Not invasively at the moment but I wonder if I might have to experiment with non run flats at some stage just to see what it does. Seems to be divided opinion as to whether to change or leave them. I also need to check the pressures when its cooled down later as I don't trust dealers.....

The interior is a dream. Everything is to hand and the MFSW is a right novelty for me! I've not even tried cruise yet but it is definitely there. Rear park sensors are great but front ones might help me more as the bonnet is a bit longer than usual! The one option lacking on this car was the top spec Hi Fi but someone is looking into upgrade options for me as the basic one isn't bad, but lacks some depth and I'm a fussy soul with my music. At the moment though the engine is soundtrack enough. I've even found my cupholders (dangerously close to champagne leather door insets) . 

Other quick thoughts - I love having just two proper seats and a proper boot! The S button appears to be on all the time. I've had a LOT of smiles from truck drivers. :wink:

Some photos below - it started to rain so I couldn't take it anywhere glamorous!!

I will miss the qS - it was a stunning car and I did nearly 40,000 very enjoyable miles in it. I loved the looks and the feel but I fancied a change. I hope it gets as well loved in the future!! I'll still be around and hopefully will get some meets and get my TT fix in the next few weeks.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice, very nice 8) - congratulations!

Simon.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I wondered when you'd pop over to Other Marques :wink:

Looks great. The demonstrator i drove had the champagne leather - looks really nice.

It will tramline - rather disconcerting after the relatively skinny tyres on my MR2 but i've got used to it now - same with the long bonnet - just watch those low kerbs (and flowerbeds  ).

Enjoy 8)

James


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

This Other marques forum should be just renamed the Z4um


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

senwar said:


> This Other marques forum should be just renamed the Z4um


I thought it was already the RS4um...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No, its the R8um.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

She's beautiful Emma 8)

I'll be looking after that bit of your QS I got from you - at least you know some of it will be loved :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice.

i feel i would like to own a bigger n/a engine next

any reasons why you didn't got the M?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice looking motor there LoTTie, i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...best looking wheels I've seen on a Z4 (coupe, M or otherwise) on this forum! The other wheels on her look cheap, too small with bad offsets.

D


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Thumbs up from me.....that is DEFINITELY a good "next choice" from the TT. Very nice modern styling, with German quality again 8)

I hate to say it though, but somebody has scraped the writing off your plates  :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

p1tse said:


> very nice.
> 
> i feel i would like to own a bigger n/a engine next
> 
> any reasons why you didn't got the M?


I borrowed both the M and the 3.0 from the dealer - I loved them both - the M is an insane cackling beast of a car and the 3.0 is an insane cackling beast that you can reign in a bit more easily! I do a LOT of miles and the 3.0 gives over 31 on a run, whereas the M doesn't. The M also has Â£950ish service costs. That was a lot to factor into the equation being self employed. Plus a well specced Dec 56 or early 07 M car was coming in at 34ish upwards. More than I wanted to spend at the moment due to other plans (not car related!!), whereas the well specced 3.0s were under the 29K mark and this one was an especially fab deal.

The 3.0 has an awesome engine and fabulous low down torque band. The M is different and yes, addictive. But for cost to change and run I felt the 3.0 gave me exactly what I wanted, plus I'm less likely to pile it into a hedge in the rain! :lol: :roll:

Cheers for the wheels comments too  and yes, my MS Paint skills are shocking.... :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

You should find it'll do more than 31 without any problem - mine will do 37-38 on a Motorway run (80-85)

Oh and keep an eye on the oil (just press the right hand button under the two instrument binnacles to check whilst the engine is running) as the 3.0 engine can use a reasonable amount in the first few thousand miles.

James


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Those wheels look familiar. 

Congrats on the new car, and welcome to 'Other Marques'.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> You should find it'll do more than 31 without any problem - mine will do 37-38 on a Motorway run (80-85)
> 
> Oh and keep an eye on the oil (just press the right hand button under the two instrument binnacles to check whilst the engine is running) as the 3.0 engine can use a reasonable amount in the first few thousand miles.
> 
> James


Cheers, thanks James. Good job the dealer gave me a top up bottle! I'll keep an eye on it. 

37-38 - wow - what an engine!! No wonder it keeps winning awards!! 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > very nice.
> ...


Respect to you for going with the spec you wanted rather than the one some people would have gone for because they felt that had to. :wink:

Lovely looking car by the way - enjoy!

Graham


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Lovely car - congratulations - I'm planning on getting one soon as well if I can find the right car... Still very rare on the roads.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice choice Emma :roll: , it looks like the midlands meets may turn into a other marques and TT meet soon :wink: 
will keep you posted on the meets front and see you soon :-*


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Tres nice. 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> ...best looking wheels I've seen on a Z4 (coupe, M or otherwise) on this forum! The other wheels on her look cheap, too small with bad offsets.
> 
> D


eh?

Whilst I've no prob with you not liking wheels, how can mine for example, 19" CSL's look too cheap or too small with bad offsets?

I actually think the standard 3.0si wheels are the nicest standard wheels you can get for the Z's and had the M had them instead I wouldn't have bothered changing. The standard M wheels are just bland


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> The M also has Â£950ish service costs.


Is that true?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

senwar said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...best looking wheels I've seen on a Z4 (coupe, M or otherwise) on this forum! The other wheels on her look cheap, too small with bad offsets.
> ...


...umm, not seen yours, don't follow the Z4 threads as have no real interest sorry. Looks ok, but prefer the other wheels at the top of this thread, just look more aggresive...you've got a great spec though.

D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

senwar said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > The M also has Â£950ish service costs.
> ...


...you should be telling her surely?! :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

senwar said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > The M also has Â£950ish service costs.
> ...


It was what BMW quoted me - the first service was in the region of about Â£650 I think and then the 2nd one was Â£950!!!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > LoTTie said:
> ...





LoTTie said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > LoTTie said:
> ...


Your right V6TT - I should know but I was told Â£300 max for the first service and the servicing costs were similar to 3.0 service costs.

Gonna have to do some very thorough digging now!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Must admit the high servicing costs put me off the M when i first started looking at the Z4 

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Must admit the high servicing costs put me off the M when i first started looking at the Z4
> 
> James


Not the first to be put off either :? Like the sig update BTW 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Done a bit of delving and not as concerned now.

Doubt i'll have the car when it needs the first inspection anyway. And it will certainly not be with me by the 2nd one. Phew


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow another fantastic looking Z4 coupe, Could be goodbye Scooby-Doo come the new year


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Fantastic car.......congrats!
ANT


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

48 hours with this car now and I am loving it more every time I drive it - what an engine.....big big smile....... :lol: 

I don't reckon its had V power before as it seems to be enjoying it's full tank. 

A random man in Morrison's car park admired it and told me it was stunning as I loaded my mother into the passenger seat after her shopping.... 8)

Driving to Sussex tomorrow....I can't wait!!


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

No speeding I hope!!!!! :roll: 
ANT


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Stunning car and very nice colour combination. Also I agree with the other guys: the standard wheels on the 3.0si Sport are the best looking on the Z4 lineup.

You will find that as you learn more and more about the car's handling and weight distribution you will enjoy it more and more. You may consider doing something about the runflat tyres, though.

You will also notice how much attention this car gets: People won't just look at it, they will come and talk to you about it. Almost every day someone come up and say something about my car, some saying just that it is a nice car and like a lady yesterday that was crossing the road just said to me and the gf that we were very lucky sods... :roll:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting comment on the run flats - I have to say that initial impressions of them are that they follow every rut and pothole and tramline route possible..and on fast sweeping bends e.g. on motorways they can feel very different. On a smooth road or low speeds, no problems. I'm very tempted to switch to normal road tyres. It seems to be a popular route to take on z4 forums and the M doesn't have run flats which sort of indicates they might not aid in all situations.... 

460 miles in to ownership and the smile is getting bigger!!  8)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Just as a follow up, the run flats have been changed to PS2s and I blagged a full KDS geometry set up at my local dealer under warranty - what a difference - on the new tyres alone the car felt like a different animal - more balance, better feel of the road, completely 120% improved. 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

What's the deal on warranty with changing to the PS2's and anything on insurance ?. I'll probably go that route when the originals need changing (although got used to the occasional wandering and tramlining). My 108's are suffering the usual corrosion so i'm tempted to see if my dealer will do a deal on some BBS replacements instead of new 108's. I'll ditch the run flats at the same time 

Cheers

James


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Fantastic car Emma, I am so pleased you bit the bullet in the end............... awesome


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> What's the deal on warranty with changing to the PS2's and anything on insurance ?


Changing to a different type of tyre will not affect the warranty or your insurance!

Simon.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

tdk said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal on warranty with changing to the PS2's and anything on insurance ?
> ...


Are you sure about that? When I spoke to my tyre fitter yesterday he advised against replacing the Goodyear Run-On-Flats with Michelin PS2s on my 5 Series because a previous customer had been told that it would load his insurance premium by nearly Â£100. It was counted as a modification because although the size is nominally the same, the actual construction is different thereby fundementally altering the work of the suspension.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

ag said:


> Are you sure about that? When I spoke to my tyre fitter yesterday he advised against replacing the Goodyear Run-On-Flats with Michelin PS2s on my 5 Series because a previous customer had been told that it would load his insurance premium by nearly Â£100. It was counted as a modification because although the size is nominally the same, the actual construction is different thereby fundementally altering the work of the suspension.


I'd say that is a load of crap, but phone you're insurance company and ask them! My cynical side would say that there is more profit in run flat tyres and it's easy to prey on people that aren't sure!

Simon.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Changing to a different type of tyre will not affect the warranty or your insurance!


Normally that's what i'd expect - but as BMW stress in the manual that these shouldn't be changed etc etc and insurance companies will use any excuse...

I wanted to check to be sure


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I presume if you ditch the RFs, you then need a get-you-home strategy as there is no spare or space saver with RFs.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

garyc said:


> I presume if you ditch the RFs, you then need a get-you-home strategy as there is no spare or space saver with RFs.


Can of gunk and a compressor - the same as in the Z4M.

Simon.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

tdk said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I presume if you ditch the RFs, you then need a get-you-home strategy as there is no spare or space saver with RFs.
> ...


Those things are crap anyway. When I had a puncture in my 997 during busy Sunday traffic in Clapham, I was the laughing stock of everyone as I tried to get the stupid foam to work. The RAC were 3 hours away so I had to crawl back home at 2mph, shitting myself that I'd scrape the alloys. Happy days.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ag said:


> tdk said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Some people will believe any old nonsense their Insurance Company spins them.

I'd be changing my Insurance Company at the earliest opportunity.

I know of a number of people on the BMW Forum I frequent who have changed their run flats, or *'run craps',* as they are commonly known, :lol: at the earliest opportunity and not looked back. In fact, I know of one person who has changed his tyres on day one of his ownership of his two most recent BMWs.

Here's an interesting article on 'run craps': Click here.

As for the tyre repair foam or 'gunk' you can buy, I've heard a number of stories of the tyres basically becoming useless, and tyre repair companies refusing to repair them, after the foam has been used. Not sure if this is true or not?

On a side note, my brother, who drives a newer shape Boxster S, which came with a can of the tyre 'gunk', has recently bought a genuine Porsche space saver tyre and jack etc. for his car. I believe there is an allocated space in the Porsche for the space saver/tool kit. Not sure if this is feasible in the newer BMWs?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

The Z4 Coupe hasn't got any space in the boot under the carpet, so there's no place to put a spare wheel other than the boot itself... In the M they have actually used 1/4 of the boot to put the can of gunk and tools, so the boot in my car is smaller and less usable than the one in the standard Z4 Coupe...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> As for the tyre repair foam or 'gunk' you can buy, I've heard a number of stories of the tyres basically becoming useless, and tyre repair companies refusing to repair them, after the foam has been used. Not sure if this is true or not?


Yes, you're right. The tyre becomes useless when you use the foam. So I had the double whammy of the foam not sealing the puncture and an un-repairable tyre as a consequence of trying to use the foam.

As for tyres not being in stock, that seemed to be fairly standard when I had punctures. I had quite a few in the 997 - always the larger rear wheels - and always had to wait a few days for the local tyre fitter to order one. I'd imagine it would be same for the run flats? :?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

raven said:


> tdk said:
> 
> 
> > Can of gunk and a compressor - the same as in the Z4M.
> ...


I generally wouldn't disagree with you, but they're certainly better than nothing.

I've owned three different cars now that came with the gunk and a compressor, and whilst I haven't yet had to use it on my own car (used it on a rental in the USA and it worked ok there), it's certainly better than nothing.

A space saver tyre would be a better option, but there's precious little space in the boot of my 997 (or a Z4 for that matter) and I wouldn't want it filled with a tyre all the time. I'll take my chances with the gunk and the RAC! 

Simon.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

As regards the warranty - my local dealer actually did a full KDS geometry check and adjustment on the car this week under warranty since the tyres have been changed - they said there was no evidence of kerbing or damage, so there would be no charge, and didn't seem bothered by the fact the run craps had gone - in fact they said it was a common choice especially on the Z4 as a light car.

I suppose they could try and argue if something suspension related went as they could say the car was designed for run flats, but they wouldn't get very far......certainly my local dealer doesn't seem to have an issue with it.

Insurance - my insurer isn't bothered. In fact they just sounded a bit bemused but wrote it down anyway. :lol:

700 miles in on the PS2 and its superb - much much better. 8)

I will get a can of gunk as it is better than nothing but I never had a spare in the qS either so I'm used to danger.....


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I moved over to a Z4 (also from Robert Stern's) from my TT Coupe in May and absolutely love it!


----------

